# air rifle BEGINNER please help me choose a gun!



## fishhuntandride (May 8, 2009)

hello everyone! i am 14 and i want to start varmint hunting. i have been hearing that gamo is a bad gun. i really love the design of gamo and i want to buy a whisper. what is the best gun i can get for $250- $350? Also what is better a .177 cal. or a .22 cal. ?


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

hey man, if i were you i would get a nice 22. but if yer stuck on air rifles then try the crossmen quest 1000 break barrel or the quest 1200 the numbers are the fps. i keep mine hangin over my door for ground hogs n rabbits. but i will never take it out on a real hunt. i will always take my 22s. hope i helped ya out. only bad this is you get one shot. so sight it in good.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Gamos are great.  Just be sure that your gun is sighted in well and you are used to carying around a heavy gun. Mine has a pretty lightweight scope but still weighs in around nine lbs! Guess all springers weigh about the same, though.


----------



## tronicdude (May 20, 2009)

.22's are way more powerful but the .177 crossman quest 1000x is pretty good. I have one. Mine came with a 4x32 scope. The gun itself is pretty light. Its really smooth to fire.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Jul 17, 2009)

you may have got one by now. I started with a Remington Airmaster 77 pump and now have a Crosman Storm XT break-barrel. both are great, the Crosman guarantees a kiil shot first time once your used to the kick of a break-barrel springload.


----------



## newtexas2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

You can get a decent rifle with that price range, go with .22 caliber 850+PFS and fix barrel is plus, cause break barrel seem to sacrify accuracy.

I have Beeman Sportman RS2, I like it.


----------

